# TTOC Regional Reps and



## ColDiTT

helpers wanted.

If you feel you can spare a little time (about an hour a week not even that sometimes) helping our club and fellow members in your region, we have various areas of the UK not presently covered.

The role is really about being a point of contact for members and potential members/TT owners, organising meets, cruises etc in your area, promoting the club wherever possible and assisting the club in general.

The particular areas we need covering are;

Wales (both north and south)
South West
Oxfordshire/Thames Valley
West Midlands

Dave and Jackie (JackiesTT) could do with a little help in Scotland too.

There are many more pockets of the UK in need of filling.

So please, if you are interested and would like further information please drop me an IM or email.

Thanks

Col


----------



## darrenreis

hi there who is the rep for glasgow ?


----------

